# Judson's advice to missionaries



## Pergamum (Nov 8, 2011)

Advice from Adoniram Judson to new missionaries:



> To the Foreign Missionary Association of the Hamilton Literary and Theological Institution, N. Y.
> 
> DEAR BRETHREN: Yours of November last, from the pen of your Corresponding Secretary, Mr. William Dean, is before me. It is one of the few letters that I feel called upon to answer, for you ask my advice on several important points. There is, also, in the sentiments you express, something so congenial to my own, that I feel my heart knit to the members of your association, and instead of commonplace reply, am desirous of setting down a few items which may be profitable to you in your future course. Brief items they must be, for want of time forbids my expatiating.
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 8, 2011)

Overall a very good list, although I'd say that temporary missions aren't necessarily bad things. Nor is being called out of the mission field and into a different field in later life.


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

Somewhat dated by advances in communications, transportation, and medicine - not to mention, in many cases, changes in what the mission field looks like. You probably have a more traditionally looking mission field than most missionaries today.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 8, 2011)

How about this revised list:



First: Though some short term missions are fine, what we need are more long-term workers who immerse themselves in the language and culture to which they are serving.

Second: To be a missionary, pick a spouse who fits.

Third: Come as a learner and consider language and cultural learning your "ministry" and don't prematurely dive into things before you are settled and know a bit.

Fourth: Watch your health. The current attrition rate for people leaving the field due to undesired causes is 5% per person per year.

Fifth: Beware of being disapointed once you reach the field due to unrealistic expectations; reality and your expectations never totally match up. Beware of making quick judgments about peoples and things you see on the field before you are better acquainted with the situation.

Sixth: Beware of sliding out of your main missionary role of evangelism into easier tasks, especially once you get tired and burned-out. Keep the main thing the main thing.

Seventh: Beware of pride.

Eighth: Don't always be fretting about your support check. 

Ninth: Regular exercise and care of your physical health can prolong your service.

Tenth: Go ahead and let the latest fads and fashions of the West pass you by; don't try to keep up.


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> How about this revised list:


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 8, 2011)

Great list and revision of the list. I'm reading _To the Golden Shores_ at the moment, so this advice is of particular interest to me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> Great list and revision of the list. I'm reading _To the Golden Shores_ at the moment, so this advice is of particular interest to me.



I need to read that soon. I've been reading Judson's _Christian Baptism_​ recently. The 2000 edition by Audubon Press contains some helpful additional material.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Beware of that indolence which leads to a neglect of bodily exercise. The poor health and premature death of most Europeans in the East must be eminently ascribed to the most wanton neglect of bodily exercise.


This is for all Christians, but especially pastors and students who tend to lead seditary lives. 

But a very good post.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 8, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Beware of that indolence which leads to a neglect of bodily exercise. The poor health and premature death of most Europeans in the East must be eminently ascribed to the most wanton neglect of bodily exercise.
> ...



I would say it is even more especially true for missionaries in the Third World. 

I've seen some pretty fat and out of shape US pastors who were still good pastors, but it would be very hard to excuse such lack of care for one who is in a region of sub-standard living and who must walk or travel in trying environments to preach. 

It is a shame that many US pastors could not do missions in many environments even if they wanted to due to their physical states while I, a less than able speaker and very wanting in many ways, can go because I am healthier.


----------



## steadfast7 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would add: Understand the depravity of local Christian leaders under which you are serving and be ready to extend grace upon and grace.


----------



## Tripel (Nov 9, 2011)

I like Perg's revised list. Very helpful. 

Though I'm not sure how the 10th applies to me, as I'm going to a place where fashion is a bigger deal than where I am now!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 9, 2011)

Tripel said:


> I like Perg's revised list. Very helpful.
> 
> Though I'm not sure how the 10th applies to me, as I'm going to a place where fashion is a bigger deal than where I am now!







> I'm going to a place where fashion is a bigger deal than where I am now!



Interesting. Where is that?


----------



## Tripel (Nov 9, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Interesting. Where is that?



Madrid


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 9, 2011)

Very cool! I will pray, send me your prayer letters! I am reading about the Spanish Conquistadors now in the New World...some tough dudes.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 9, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Sixth: Beware of sliding out of your main missionary role of evangelism into easier tasks, especially once you get tired and burned-out. Keep the main thing the main thing.


Agreed, so long as it does not turn into a legalistic "if it's not specifically mission related it's a sin" attitude.

For example, even though our focus on the mission trip I attended as a youth was evangelism, we still had a day set aside for a little tourism/sightseeing. Nothing wrong with that at all. The problem comes when your mission work becomes everything BUT mission work.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 9, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Sixth: Beware of sliding out of your main missionary role of evangelism into easier tasks, especially once you get tired and burned-out. Keep the main thing the main thing.
> ...



Yes.


----------

